# Greek books



## kokos (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello,

Has anyone uploaded any greek books on hers/his Kindle? I have tried to upload a greek book that I downloaded from Project Gutenberg on my Kindle but I can't find it afterwards. I see that there is an item not indexed yet but still it doesn't show up anywhere.

The book is in mobi format.

Can anyone help with this?

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, Thomas - welcome to Kindleboards! 

If it's a .mobi file and you put it in the 'documents' folder on your Kindle, it should show up. That doesn't necessarily mean you would be able to open and read it, but it should show up on your home page.

I would double check that you put it in the correct place (the 'documents' folder) and then if you have an item that won't index (and you're not missing any other books) I would suggest you delete that and download the file again.

At some point you might try a restart too (menu-->settings-->menu-->restart) as many problems are solved by a simple 'reboot' of the system.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## kokos (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello,

I have tried all these but still the book does not show up anywhere.

Thomas


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kokos said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone uploaded any greek books on hers/his Kindle? I have tried to upload a greek book that I downloaded from Project Gutenberg on my Kindle but I can't find it afterwards. I see that there is an item not indexed yet but still it doesn't show up anywhere.
> 
> ...


Thomas,

Can you give me a link to the book so I can test?

Betsy


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

kokos said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone uploaded any greek books on hers/his Kindle? I have tried to upload a greek book that I downloaded from Project Gutenberg on my Kindle but I can't find it afterwards. I see that there is an item not indexed yet but still it doesn't show up anywhere.
> 
> ...


Nope, sorry. I have never tried to upload to my Kindle in any other language but English. Call Support, that's my answer for everything.


----------



## kokos (Dec 24, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thomas,
> 
> Can you give me a link to the book so I can test?
> 
> Betsy


Hello Betsy,

Here is a link: http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/28626

Thanks,
Thomas


----------

